# I Do NOT Need Another Horse!



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

But she sure is pretty, and looks like a kind eye....

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/grd/2793538486.html


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

She is a pretty mare. I think I'd have a hard time not going to look if I wanted a gaited trail horse (and could still work an unbroke/green horse).


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

And free. Wow. She is pretty and black and white no less. You need another horse. LOL


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Do so!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I KNOW you didn't come here expecting us to talk you OUT of it! She is really pretty, flashy!


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

you must be into self torture?? hehe! would be tough to pass up.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Well, I called and left a message. If she's sound and sane, I don't see how I can pass this up!


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Judy in IN said:


> Well, I called and left a message. If she's sound and sane, I don't see how I can pass this up!


We knew you wouldn't let us down!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I live vicariously through you all!!


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

i'd have don eit too. I like her


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

She's lovely, looks very sweet and eye catching. Have fun! Good luck with getting her.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

OK... I will be the stick in the mud.... at her age, why hasn't she been trained? 
To hot, issues? 

She is pretty but I would be worried what kind of baggage she would bring.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

bergere said:


> OK... I will be the stick in the mud.... at her age, why hasn't she been trained?


May be like me ... too old to train myself any more, can't find a reliable trainer locally and won't send mine out. Plus most of my broodmares were never under saddle ... if they weren't trained when I got them, they didn't get trained.

I know it is much more a 'western' kind of mindset, but growing up most of the ranchers I knew did not train anything except geldings as working ranch horses.

I know this mare is in the midwest, but actually, I don't find a 5 year old mare that hasn't been ridden all that unusual. You see it quite a bit here in KY with the gaited horse breeders too.


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

I also wonder why she isnt trained. Maybe used as a broodmare only? 
Good luck she is beautiful!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Personally I wouldn't breed a mare that wasn't trained.
I would want to know what kind of horse's I was producing.

One that was easy to train and easy going...what most people can handle....
or one that takes years to train, and only a few kinds of folks are willing to deal with?

Just leading them on the ground isn't going to tell you that.

Having dealt with the issue Icelandic's and some of the other breeds for as long as I have( ones to hot or spooky for most to deal with).... people breeding without know what they really have, or breeding because they can't handle them, so they don't waste their money...... just not something I like to see.

Sadly Sharon, most I have met, aren't like you and do not have your knowledge.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

bergere said:


> Personally I wouldn't breed a mare that wasn't trained. I would want to know what kind of horse's I was producing.
> One that was easy to train and easy going...what most people can handle....
> or one that takes years to train, and only a few kinds of folks are willing to deal with?


I agree and actually think the idea is to breed only mares that have proven themselves under saddle but it doesn't always happen, for a variety of reasons. 

I suppose it does also take a somewhat different mindset to consider breeding stock as not something you ride. But where I grew up, ranches didn't use mares as working ranch horses, they used only geldings. Consequently, the mares weren't trained because they were not going to be ridden as working horses so you determined what mares you used by how easy (or difficult) the offspring were to train. That often seemed to run in bloodlines, or at least along family lines and in a ranching area like that, ranchers talked and the information got passed along so the mare lines that did produce difficult horses got separated out to some extent.

I still do that myself. Example, the two Hackney Pony mares with the "oops" foals this year. I liked the one mare the best and was considering breeding her for a foal for myself. But I've been working the two foals and that mare's foal is absolutely not what I want for a disposition, so I won't breed her for something to keep. The foal isn't nasty, just not the pocket pony temperament I want, but it's very easy to see with even a couple of weeks of just halter breaking the foal as a baby.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Well, the lady called me back today. She has been pulling double shifts, and has had a ton of calls about this mare. 

The story: There was a senior gentleman with about 6 horses. This mare was evidently his eye candy, but he didn't mess with her. The owner died, and his heirs were going to take his horses to slaughter, since they didn't want them. 

This couple basically got a mustang....They drove the mare up into a stock trailer, used a gate to pen her up and get a halter on her, and got a lead line on her. The lady told me that her husband could take a stick and touch the mare all over with it, but NO HANDS. Anyway, they continue working with the mare until they have her tied to a horse trailer one day and notice she's bred. Woo boy! So they stop working with the mare and let her have the little filly in the picture. They are keeping the filly, and they have worked with her since birth. 

I asked how the mare was about her feet. They have trimmed her feet once in the time they've had her, but aced her heavily. (that's a strike in my book)
The lady tells me that she can take feed out and touch the mare on her head, neck, and shoulder. She is going to be very picky on where the mare goes. 

Now, I'm supposed to go look at the mare tomorrow with my sister along. I'm also going to call my trainer to see if he is willing to take on this project. I am not first in line for this mare. 

So...what do you think? Do you think the mare is that spooky, that the people couldn't make progress, or maybe they are not Pat Parelli? I'm mostly going to see what kind of personality she has. I asked if she was an alfa mare, (which I don't need) but she is out with geldings only, so who knows?


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Okay, at this point I'd tend to be a little cautious. Of all of the really 'wild' range horses I've been around ... and by this, I mean horses that had seen people on foot maybe half a dozen times a year and never been in a corral except to be roped and gelded if the were colts and not at all if they were mares ... I've only had one, a mare, that was unmanageable after being worked with a month or so.


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

yeah, but she is pretty and doesn't sound like anyone has messed her up for you, keep us posted!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I would think that the fact she let the people handle the filly is a positive. It may be just that they are not real experienced horse people and felt overwhelmed. I would watch not only how they handle the mare, but how they handle the other horses as well. I hope it works for both of you!


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Step away from the horse.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

This is my feeling about it:

A mare who is not trained at all, but has had people come every day to feed her should be fine to have people touch her and pat her and walk around her. She shouldn't be upset by dropping feed buckets or people moving around at a normal pace, doing normal activities.

I would be very worried about temperament if she doesn't want to be touched, yet has been around people. It sounds like she has been around people for years.

Even the wild mustangs, on the range until they are 4-5, will accept petting and scritches after they have been penned in close and had people bringing their food for a couple of months. (as long as no one has hurt them).

A mare who is spooky and thinks people are too dangerous to allow them to touch her sounds like she either has temperament issues or she was abused at some point.

Be very careful when evaluating her temperament and don't make excuses for her. There is a big difference between "not broke" and "crazy".


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I wouldn't even bother going to look at her myself. There are so many free and cheap horses out there that have no issues to deal with something like this even if it is "pretty" IMO.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I would look, but probably pass.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I reserve the right to change my vote. Do you guys really want a project horse when there are so many good ones around, reasonably priced, already trained? You know we'll all back you whatever you decide, but you might want to think about what you are getting yourself into. (vote changed after reading the rest of the story) Pretty and free won't cover the tragedy if she hurts you or herself .


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Yes, we'll take a tough look at the mare. That's why I'm taking Sister....

OTOH, when we bought the Fjord gelding, (4 yr old, untrained) every horse that woman owned pushed her around, because they could. 

She wanted me to back my truck and trailer down a winding drive, then down a hill in a lane, just so we could "drive" the horse into the trailer. I asked if he'd ever been loaded, and he'd been loaded numerous times. So, I told her we'd see how it went. DD led him up the RAMP into the trailer on the second attempt. From the way the owner talked, you'd have thought HE was a mustang. 

I don't know how this mare's been handled. I think maybe she has her bluff in on this woman; we'll see. 

Like I said: I don't need another horse. BUT, this mare shows lots of gait in the field, and doesn't break out, so I'm curious enough to take a look at her.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Never hurts to look.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Most Fjords are smart.. and know when a person is in charge... ;O)

Let us know how it goes with the mare.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Ok, so I just got home from viewing the mare. I figure she's between 48-50". So much for 14.2....

This couple has 6 horses, including the pony mare and her filly. The three big horses were in another lot, and they had blankets on. There was a 14.2 palomino gelding in with the mare and filly. I could see his ribs through the winter hair. The filly looked good, since she's still living off mom. The mare was SKINNY and shaking. I asked them how they wormed her if they couldn't catch her; through the feed. Hmm. 

My sister showed up late, thereby missing the show that the husband put on. He is a loud person who exudes a LOT of energy. The mare comes up to the woman to be fed, (cracked corn) but when the husband crawls through the fence, she is GONE. I saw no hay, or evidence of hay there. They said they were picking up hay tomorrow. Hmmm. The fence is patched up barbed wire and hot tape that isn't hot. 

I had a nice bale of second cutting hay in the bed of my truck. I had a leaf that I intended to bring home to a ewe, but I pulled it out and distributed it to the horses. They were grateful for every leaf.

When my sister showed up, she went into the pen and herded the mare around. The mare started getting flakey, but then Sis said something soothing in a low tone, and the ears came back up. I think this little mare would be OK with someone who doesn't think he's a "cowboy." This guy trims his own horses, he told me. Every horse there is on it's toes. God Above, my tongue should be bleeding from all the biting. I told the lady that I thought the mare would be a better woman's horse. She agreed. 

I pick up the mare on Thursday. I just can't leave her there. I feel bad about leaving the filly, but my sister says you can't save them all. I wonder if I offered to trade one of my nice 3x3x6' bales for the baby, if they would cough her up. I don't NEED her either, though! Both are gaited. I figure the mare is a product of a TW stallion and a pinto pony mare. The filly would be another product of a TW breeding. They both have cute little pony ears. The mare has a nice hip, and the pasturn doesn't look too steep, even though she's on her toes. 

We are going to put her in a pen in the big barn. She'll be able to see my horses, but she needs some groceries and handling. I'll let her drag a rope for awhile, and work on being her friend. God knows this little girl needs one..I can't send her to the trainer until we get some meat back on her backbone.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh yah, get the baby too! Poor things! No, you can't save them all, but they'd probably be glad not to feed the baby and the baby is really pretty too, shouldn't be hard to sell her with basic manners.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Judy in IN said:


> I figure the mare is a product of a TW stallion and a pinto pony mare. The filly would be another product of a TW breeding.


Both mare and filly are marked like Dorper crosses. :happy2:

Peg


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Good for you! I hope she is a wonderful pony for you! I brought home a POA from a really bad home about 12 years ago--she's been a joy for several kids since.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

The idea of swapping the hay for the baby is a good one. Hope ya get them both. Thanks for springing mama from that equine hell.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Good luck with them both!! Many years ago I had a couple of foals that had never been messed with and were just as wild as could be. It was a slow process, but I would go out there with a lawn chair and a book and just sit out there and read or whatever. Occasionally I would step on the drag rope and work my way up to them, pet them and walk off, then go sit with a few treats. Eventually curiosity gets the best of them and they will come up, but it does take time.  I'm glad you're taking at least the mare. It really bothers me when I see animals that are skin and bones.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Awww! I am so glad she found you.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

It's true you can't save them all...BUT...you can save the ones that God puts in your path.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

People like that shouldn't be horse owners.

Glad you are getting her and I hope with a few bales of hay you can get her filly too. 
Let it us know how it goes. 
Hopefully that previous owner did not cause this mare to have too much baggage.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm interested in hearing about this as it progresses!


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Well, I called and tried to deal with the woman on the foal, but no-go.

I wish I could have talked to the blow-hard husband. HE'D deal, I'm sure!

Sis and I are picking up the mare today. I've got the pen ready.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Awesome. Share some pics when you get her home. Sorry the foal was a no-go.


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

you go girl, I always had a good feeling for your luck with her, good thoughts and keep us posted!


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Well, here's a picture from way far away, so the backbone and ribs don't show. She's putting on weight, and my trainer looked at her today. He seems to think she'll be OK. 

YAY CISSIE!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I love happy endings and I know she will do good with you. Lovely markings and looks like she has a kind eye.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Glad she has a good home now and hope you enjoy many happy hours in the saddle with her.


----------

